
Unofficial Atom Builds for Windows - someguy1233
http://blog.someguy123.com/atom-builds-for-windows/
======
codystebbins
Works great for me on Win8.1 x64. Thanks for doing this.

------
stronglikedan
Thanks for this.

If you get errors while extracting with WinRar, like "Total path and file name
length must not exceed 260 characters", then use the advice here[0] to work
around it.

[0] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13178377/winrar-total-
pat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13178377/winrar-total-path-and-
file-name-length-must-not-exceed-260-characters)

> I recommend extracting it so that the base directory is C:\Atom or whichever
> drive you prefer, as this prevents long path name errors.

The issue I am referring to is not the same as the issue at the end of the
post. I'm referring to an issue with the temp folder that WinRar uses, and not
the path to which you are extracting.

One more edit: Working well on Win7 Pro SP1.

~~~
someguy1233
Strange. It seems to extract to C:\Atom fine over here, it refuses to extract
to my desktop though, Surely my Desktop is shorter than AppData\Local\Temp o_O

------
someguy1233
If you have any questions about the builds, reply to this comment and I'll
help you.

~~~
Nogwater
Yeah, are these errors normal?

[http://discuss.atom.io/t/installation-issue-on-
windows/8812](http://discuss.atom.io/t/installation-issue-on-windows/8812)

~~~
someguy1233
Those are when building. I got them too, all I had to do was run script\build
a second time and it worked. No idea what's wrong there, but it's not a big
problem (other than being a really misleading error)

------
nemasu
I tried this thing on Linux yesterday, and when searching for a plugin, I got
the chrome dev tools open and present me with an error...I'm surprised it came
out of beta. Does this problem happen in Windows?

~~~
teraflop
It's not out of beta on Linux, so I'm not sure what you're surprised about.

~~~
nemasu
It is? The readme/installation instructions (github) don't mention that
anywhere. But actually, I got it working, so all good.

~~~
thedaniel
It is pre-1.0, and only official builds are provided for OSX so far. That said
people are having a lot of luck getting things working on disparate
configurations so I am feeling optimistic about the progress of lin/win!

------
statictype
Thanks. I tried building from the source and it worked without errors but then
I couldn't figure out how to actually run it? How did you compile the
executable?

~~~
someguy1233
When you run script\build it automatically tries to install it in program
files. If it failed to do that, you can also copy %temp%\atom-build and run
the exe from there.

------
abhididdigi
Thank you kind sire. Works perfectly fine.

------
ateevchopra
Power of making something open source !

------
adamralph
where is the source for your unofficial build?

~~~
someguy1233
You mean the source code? I compiled it from their github.

[https://github.com/atom/atom](https://github.com/atom/atom)

